# Writing > General Writing >  Learning how to handle theme

## Alfred001

Could you please refer me to articles/videos/books that deal with handling theme? Specifically, I am most interested in the matter of how to know and understand when you're being too explicit with it, but anything on the topic of theme would be fine. Ideally stuff that's accessible online, but print is fine, too.

----------

